# Per Nørgård



## World Violist

Danish composer Per Nørgård (b. 1932) studied composition under another (also underrated) Danish composer by the name of Vagn Holmboe, later under Nadia Boulanger. He is a very prolific composer, having written several hundreds of works in many genres (notably his seven symphonies, ten string quartets, five operas, and multitudes of other chamber pieces, songs, concerti, etc.).

In his earlier years he undertook a study of the works of Jean Sibelius, which influenced his first string quartets and a symphony.

He is most famous for the "infinity series" (Uendelighedsrækken), an alternate form of serialization which, while creating a beautiful melodic line, creates a never-ending sequence of notes that never directly repeat themselves. This technique was most notably used in his work for chamber orchestra "Voyage into the Golden Screen." He used this technique for over a decade, until about the end of the 1960's, at which time he discovered and became influenced by the art of Adolf Wölfli, the famous turn-of-the-century Swedish asylum patient/artist. This provided the end of the opera he was working on at the time, Siddharta, and also proved a new source of inspiration for many other works.

Today he works in a style that is difficult to define, combining the infinity series, ideas influenced by Wölfli, the Golden Mean, and the overtone series, among other things.

Some of his most famous works:
- Symphony No. 3: regarded by many as his masterpiece, it combines the infinity series, overtone series, and the Golden Mean to make a towering work among modern symphonies.

- Nuit des Hommes: his latest opera, scored for string quartet, percussion, and electronics, plus a soprano and tenor as the only two singers. Nørgård would later use ideas from Nuit des Hommes in several other works of his, most notably in the later string quartets.

- Voyage into the Golden Screen: the first work in which Nørgård used the infinity series in every aspect of the composition, despite the fact that he had "discovered" the infinity series some ten years earlier.

- String Quartet No. 4, "Dreamscape": actually a triple string quartet, it's scored for three string quartets arranged spatially: one "close," one at a regular concert hall distance, and one "far." It's one of my personal favorite works of this composer, particularly because of the spectacular use of quarter-tones and utilizing the harmonic space. His string quartet No. 5, "Inscape," (for just one quartet) is possibly even more incredible, given that here he limits himself to the seven notes between B and D (quarter-tones) until the very last movement; thus it's a tour de force of coloristic and character writing.


----------



## jhar26

What's his most 'accessible' (if that's the right word) work? What would you recommend as a first buy for this composer?


----------



## World Violist

jhar26 said:


> What's his most 'accessible' (if that's the right word) work? What would you recommend as a first buy for this composer?


Either this:










or this:










or both. They're both pretty amazing CDs.


----------



## jhar26

Thanks. I've put them on my wishlist.


----------



## Delicious Manager

jhar26 said:


> What's his most 'accessible' (if that's the right word) work? What would you recommend as a first buy for this composer?


I think the previous recommendations might still be a little too 'out there' for a Nørgård newbie. Personally, I would suggest the Finlandia CD _Fugitive Summer_, subtitled _Complete Works for String Orchestra_. The Third Symphony is indeed a masterpiece (and has been recorded at least three times to my knowledge), but, to the uninitiated, Nørgård's music can sound very complex and somewhat daunting.

The CD I have suggested includes some of his early works, as well as some from the 1990s and therefore presents a useful developmental overview of Nørgård's works.

A composer well worth taking some time over!


----------



## jhar26

Thanks for the info.


----------



## jhar26

jhar26 said:


> Thanks for the info.


But 37 pounds for a used cd from a composer who's music I'm not familiar with seems a bit extreme to me.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Norgard-Fug...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1289478454&sr=8-1

I'll check every now and then in case a cheaper copy becomes available though.


----------



## Delicious Manager

jhar26 said:


> But 37 pounds for a used cd from a composer who's music I'm not familiar with seems a bit extreme to me.


Ouch! I agree. Finlandia CDs can be difficult to get at a reasonable price here. A tip for you: put the CD on Amazon in your 'Basket'. Then, if the CD is reduced, you will be alerted to the fact when you next view your basket. I'm lucky, I live in Sussex with a superb secondhand CD shop a few miles away near Brighton. I picked-up my copy 'as new' for about £8. It's a beautiful CD (the Ostrobothnian Chamber Orchestra is one of the top chamber orchestras in the world for my money) and I'm listening to it now, prompted by my suggestion to you. You might stumble across a copy on eBay.

I'll keep my eyes open and send you a link if I find a copy.

The 3rd Symphony is on YouTube 




and _Terrains vagues_ is here:


----------



## World Violist

Delicious Manager said:


> I think the previous recommendations might still be a little too 'out there' for a Nørgård newbie.


Sorry about that... I didn't really start with the more accessible Nørgård, actually (the most accessible I've heard is the opera "Siddharta" and "Dream Play" from the second CD I had recommended). In fact, I started with the string quartets, of which the first two (of ten) are fairly accessible, but gradually become more outrageous.

Either way, I'm thinking Nørgård is one composer that bears (or necessitates, rather) repeated hearings.


----------



## jhar26

You mean this one?

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Norgård-Sid...r_1_11?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1289492286&sr=1-11


----------



## joen_cph

The earliest Nørgård is almost late-romantic. If you like, say Sibelius´ "Tapiola", there´s a good chance you´ll like his 1st Symphony. His "Solo Intimo" for cello, his first two piano sonatas and an early Clarinet Trio opus 15 (the 1st sonata and the clarinet trio sadly only available as antiquarian LPs now, it seems) are likewise attractive works. I find his middle period of the 1970s the most difficult to understand and appreciate; from about 1985 he seems to have gained a synthesis and a more accessible style, like in the symphonies 5-7, the percussion concerto "For A Change" etc.


----------



## Manxfeeder

I'm listening to the 3rd symphony on YouTube. It amazes me that this piece has been around 30 years and I hadn't heard of it. Do I get it on first hearing? No. I'm not sure anyone can. But it is compelling.


----------



## jhar26

Manxfeeder said:


> I'm listening to the 3rd symphony on YouTube. It amazes me that this piece has been around 30 years and I hadn't heard of it. Do I get it on first hearing? No. I'm not sure anyone can. But it is compelling.


I'm listening to it too. I don't know if I'm getting it either, but having said that, it's not always clear to me just exactly what 'getting it' implies. But it sounds fascinating and I think I could learn to like this.


----------



## World Violist

jhar26 said:


> You mean this one?
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Norgård-Sid...r_1_11?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1289492286&sr=1-11


Yes. It's actually rather tonal, based as it is on the infinity series. It's got some very interesting turns in it, though. I always kinda lose interest because it sometimes becomes rather monochrome, which is why I wouldn't recommend it first.

As to the third symphony; yes, I know how that is. That's one of the first pieces of his that I heard a few months ago, along with the 6th and 7th symphonies and Terrains Vagues (all from Youtube, of course). It was frankly somewhat bewildering to me, but hey, that's as much a sign of greatness as any other as long as it has staying power, and it certainly has that.


----------



## joen_cph

There´s not terribly much information about Nørgård to be found on the web yet.

The Edition Wilhelm Hansen (www.ewh.dk)
has a work list (currently 404 works), a discography (excluding LPs) and some more info.

By the way, I think that the 3rd Symphony _might-might _have some inspiration from Langgaard´s "Music of the Spheres", which had been performed not long before and became a subject of attention among some composers, such as Nørgård and Ligeti.

Will have to correct myself: the early *Clarinet Trio op.15 *has been recorded on a Kontrapunkt CD, not only the mentioned Paula LP issue. Very short samples are freely available on amazon.com mp3


----------



## Manxfeeder

joen_cph said:


> By the way, I think that the 3rd Symphony _might-might _have some inspiration from Langgaard´s "Music of the Spheres", which had been performed not long before and became a subject of attention among some composers, such as Nørgård and Ligeti.


I found this interesting clip, where Norgard explains how he introduced Music of the Spheres to Ligeti.


----------



## Manxfeeder

I hope someone can help me. I was about to order Norgard's 3rd symphony by Segerstam when I saw another recording on Da Capo conducted by Dausgaard. The Da Capo CD also includes the 7th symphony, which I'm interested in hearing.

Are there any thoughts about Dausgaard v. Segerstam?


----------



## World Violist

Manxfeeder said:


> I hope someone can help me. I was about to order Norgard's 3rd symphony by Segerstam when I saw another recording on Da Capo conducted by Dausgaard. The Da Capo CD also includes the 7th symphony, which I'm interested in hearing.
> 
> Are there any thoughts about Dausgaard v. Segerstam?


It's a rather easy delineation: Dausgaard has a lot of clarity, but Segerstam has a more cosmic vision. Of course, a lot more goes into it than that, but I still don't feel I know this symphony well enough to say more.


----------



## joen_cph

I have stated it elsewhere in the Leif Segerstam thread: I think the Dausgaard is somewhat better, not at least for an introduction to the work. Segerstam is generally less good IMO in pointing at and structuring melodic lines, building up climaxes as well as regards characterizing the very varying character of the music; the Dausgaard has a much more romantic feeling to it and makes the work sound more traditionally symphonic, I suddendly began thinking of late-romantic symphonies ... The issues are very different from each other. Segerstam couples the 3rd with the only recording of the piano cto, which is also a fine work, though. Perhaps Dacapo will issue their recording of the piano cto also later; Nørgård has written several concertante piano works.


----------



## Manxfeeder

World Violist said:


> It's a rather easy delineation: Dausgaard has a lot of clarity, but Segerstam has a more cosmic vision. Of course, a lot more goes into it than that, but I still don't feel I know this symphony well enough to say more.


Hmm. I like cosmic visions, but I also like clarity. Time to flip a coin.


----------



## starthrower

*Per Norgard*

Biography courtesy of Dacapo Records:

Per Nørgård is the most significant Danish composer after Carl Nielsen and Vagn Holmboe. With his original works, his teaching and his theoretical innovations, Per Nørgård has been the most striking Nordic musical personality for over thirty years. At a young age he became a private pupil of Vagn Holmboe, and his earliest works were in the master's "Nordic" idiom with Sibelius as a shared guiding star. The First Symphony and the string works Constellations are the high points of this period. Nørgård's incredibly sensitive curiosity drove him to explore the potential of Central European Modernism. But after a few years he arrived at his own serial technique, the "infinity series", the mechanisms of which can be compared to the growth and symmetry of nature. Using this technique, Nørgård wrote some of his most important works, for example the Third Symphony.

In the 1980s Nørgård concentrated on the opposite of the harmony of the infinity series: chaos and fragmentation typify his works, inspired by the schizophrenic Swiss artist Adolf Wölfli. Most recently, in the 1990s, he has worked with sophisticated layerings of rhythms and lines, and has focused on the effects of "interference" in his quest to capture the music that otherwise escapes our ears. Per Nørgård has written works of all sizes, from operas to simple choral songs (he once heard one hummed in the local supermarket, to his great satisfaction). Even for the general public without any great interest in music, Per Nørgård is the "modern Danish composer" par excellence.

I don't own any recordings by this Danish master, but I'm going to rectify this soon. I listened to his 3rd symphony, piano concerto, and violin concerto 'Helle Nacht" on YouTube, and I'm really taken with his music.

These two works are available on a Chandos CD. Helle Nacht is also available on Chandos paired with the excellent Ligeti violin concerto.


----------



## GoneBaroque

Thank you for this post. I must admit I am not familiar with him which is surprising considering my love for Scandinavian/Nordic music. Based on what I just heard I will be rectifying that situation.


----------



## violadude

I recently listened to all of Norgard's string quartets. They are wonderful. At least 5 great pieces and 4 good ones. And 1 okish one...but hey, no ones perfect.


----------



## joen_cph

There was also some talk of Nørgård here:
http://www.talkclassical.com/11011-per-n-rg-rd.html


----------



## Polednice

Violadude sent me some Norgard to listen to, although I still haven't go through it all because I'm so lazy.


----------



## starthrower

joen_cph said:


> There was also some talk of Nørgård here:
> http://www.talkclassical.com/11011-per-n-rg-rd.html


Thanks! That thread didn't come up when I did a search. By coincidence, the two CDs
on Chandos and Dacapo that were recommended are the ones I ordered yesterday.


----------



## emiellucifuge

One of our members, Falstaff, who I havent seen in a while did a great analysis of a Norgard symphony on his blog:

Http://unsungsymphonies.blogspot.com


----------



## violadude

Well I was making a few videos about Per Norgards string quartets....but my computer is being a douche and wont let me make the last installment of it, so you guys are going to have to WAIT until I get my dumb computer fixed.


----------



## violadude

Alright sweet! My computer cooperated, so here are the videos I made about Per Norgard's string quartets. Sorry in advance for the awkward cut offs >.< I haven't made many of these.


----------



## violadude

Polednice said:


> Violadude sent me some Norgard to listen to, although I still haven't go through it all because I'm so lazy.


Watch my videos above! That quartet I sent you is in there somewhere lol


----------



## Polednice

You need to start a thread called The Violadude Show.


----------



## starthrower

I'm not having much luck trying to watch the video presentation on my old 'puter. Will have to wait until I can get hold of my new HP later this week. I suppose I should spend some time with the Beethoven quartets I purchased recently.


----------



## chalkpie

Sounds great!


----------



## joen_cph

The recent *8th Symphony* is now on you-tube 



and will be recorded by the Vienna Philharmonic.


----------



## Flamme

Nordic composers have some special touch in their works cant explain...They sound cheerful and sinister in the same time...This is the clear example...


----------



## Noak

Great composer. I love his string quartets, especially the recording on the Dacapo label by the Kroger Quartet where they play 7-10.


----------



## Guest

In addition to most of the works already mentioned, I like his Piano Sonata No.2 very much.


----------



## Vaneyes

I'm still absorbing Symphony 7, which I think is masterpiece candidate. Thanks, joen, for linking Symphony 8. First I'd heard it. Twas good to see Per at the premiere. He looks frail. Hafta wonder if he will conclude with a 9th, also.


----------



## starthrower

Anybody else a bit underwhelmed by no. 6 ? Fans rave about it at Amazon, but it didn't really do much for me.


----------



## starthrower

Just bumping this thread, since it doesn't come up on a search. Maybe I need a Danish keyboard?

Also listening to some Norgard pieces on YouTube. How about this beautiful work for harp and soprano?


----------



## joen_cph

A comprehensive list of Nørgård´s works until 2013 is now available here:

http://www.kb.dk/da/kb/nb/mta/dcm/udgivelser/norgard/artikler/PN_vaerkliste.pdf

including interesting programme notes in English etc.

("_Ikke opført_" means "never performed" and "_Tilegnet_" means "dedicated to")


----------



## joen_cph

The Wiener Philharmoniker have recorded the 8th Symphony together with the 1st Symphony, both conducted by Oramo, in May 2013 for the Dacapo label

http://www.dacapo-records.dk/en/new...and-record-two-symphonies-by-per-norgard.aspx

It will be the 3rd recording of the 1st, after Gardelli and Segerstam, and of course the premiere recording of the 8th, expected to be released in 2014.


----------



## Delicious Manager

joen_cph said:


> The Wiener Philharmoniker have recorded the 8th Symphony together with the 1st Symphony, both conducted by Oramo, in May 2013 for the Dacapo label
> 
> http://www.dacapo-records.dk/en/new...and-record-two-symphonies-by-per-norgard.aspx
> 
> It will be the 3rd recording of the 1st, after Gardelli and Segerstam, and of course the premiere recording of the 8th, expected to be released in 2014.


I presume you mean the Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra (unless the default language for this forum has changed to German).


----------



## arpeggio

*Per Nørgard: THE DIVINE CIRCUS*

I just purchased a copy of Per Nørgard's opera Der göttliche Tivoli (The Devine Circus).

See: http://www.talkclassical.com/1006-latest-purchases-427.html#post576914


----------



## joen_cph

Delicious Manager said:


> I presume you mean the Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra (unless the default language for this forum has changed to German).


I think you are being picky here. Most people here will know their "native" name Wiener Philharmoniker; it is also used for their recordings. Their anglified name is VPO. Should this be their only name and would you then throw in similar "corrections" concerning the Deutsche Sinfonie Orchester and the Orchestre National de l'ORTF? 
Whereas there is definitely more widespread consensus concerning the Czech PO, rather than the Česká filharmonie.


----------



## Guest

joen_cph said:


> The Wiener Philharmoniker have recorded the 8th Symphony together with the 1st Symphony, both conducted by Oramo, in May 2013 for the Dacapo label
> 
> http://www.dacapo-records.dk/en/new...and-record-two-symphonies-by-per-norgard.aspx
> 
> It will be the 3rd recording of the 1st, after Gardelli and Segerstam, and of course the premiere recording of the 8th, expected to be released in 2014.


I've been following this. Not because I'm the world's biggest Norgard fan by any means, but because it will be the first symphony by a great symphonist to be written and recorded after I became a classical music nerd. I guess there's a couple of Philip Glass symphonies in that category, but I haven't heard his symphonies so who knows if he's a great symphonist anyway 

In other words, most classical music doesn't exactly fit when I'm making some end-of-year list for best music of the year. I'm excited to actually be there when something new arises.


----------



## Guest

http://www.amazon.com/Norgard-Symphonies-Nos-1-8/dp/B00JR56M1K

I see you there, release date.


----------



## starthrower

A beautiful choral work from Norgard.


----------



## millionrainbows

Yes, I like Norgard. His string quartets are all I have, but the choral piece above posted by starthrower makes me confident about getting more. There is a certain beauty and quiescence in the way he sustains tones, creating a wash of sound. More consonant than Ligetim yet seeming to use the same "conglomerate of tones" texture.


----------



## Jobis

millionrainbows said:


> Yes, I like Norgard. His string quartets are all I have, but the choral piece above posted by starthrower makes me confident about getting more. There is a certain beauty and quiescence in the way he sustains tones, creating a wash of sound. More consonant than Ligetim yet seeming to use the same "conglomerate of tones" texture.


Listen to Music of the Spheres by Langgaard, as mentioned in this thread by manxfeeder; it perfectly matches your description of that piece.


----------



## starthrower

I go hot and cold with Norgard. I put on his 4th & 5th symphonies CD this morning, but had to take it off.


----------



## Guest

This has prompted me to fish out his string quartets 7 to 10. Creeping up my enjoyment register. Slowly...


----------



## Weston

This weekend I was browsing Spotify, looking for something unrelated, but stumbled upon Nørgård's opera _Gilgamesh_. I'm not a huge opera fan barely having seen six in my lifetime, and I can't imagine wanting to just listen to one as music. But this one is very different using a great deal of wordless singing. It sounds amazing and may become my first opera recording.

I could not find a visual link on YouTube but there is an excerpt of some of the less interesting (to my ears) music. I hate the Segerstam-like slide whistle. But the rest of what I heard is not like that.


----------



## Albert7

I really dig all those Eastern references that this brilliant dude uses. Very embedded within his mantra.


----------



## Guest

dogen said:


> This has prompted me to fish out his string quartets 7 to 10. Creeping up my enjoyment register. Slowly...


And finally, after a late surge, is now in my top drawer; especially the 8th.


----------



## Birdsong88

I am now listening to Norgard's cosmic sounding Reves en Plein Lumiere performed by the Danish National Vocal Ensemble. I highly recommend this piece for anyone who likes otherworldly choral music. Now what else of his should I listen to?


----------



## joen_cph

There´s a huge variety in his works. Some favourites of mine, illustrating this diversity & regarding instrumental music, are:


- early Clarinet Trio op.15
- solo cello sonata, "Solo Intimo"
- Piano sonatas 1-2
- Percussion Concerto, "For a Change" / Mortensen recording
- Piano Concerto, "In Due Tempi"

- symphonies generally - the 2nd and the 4th being the least accessible, the 1st being Sibelius/Tapiola-like, the 5th being very strangely atmospheric - chtonic, amorphic, cinematic etc


----------



## joen_cph

Nørgård is still writing ambitious works; a new major one, "Double Concerto for Violin & Cello", was premiered at the Bergen Festival in June. 
Seems likely that a recording will appear soon.
http://harmonien.no/english/concerts-and-tickets/2015/06/nordic-prism/

Dacapo will continue their symphonies series with two new releases next year 
http://www.dacapo-records.dk/da/recording-per-norgard--symphonies-ii.aspx
http://www.dacapo-records.dk/da/recording-per-norgard--symphonies-iii.aspx

The 3rd Symphony will receive its US premiere next year too
http://www.musicsalesclassical.com/composer/performances/per-nørgård/20/1


----------



## Sina

joen_cph said:


> The 3rd Symphony will receive its US premiere next year too
> http://www.musicsalesclassical.com/composer/performances/per-nørgård/20/1


I'm shocked! One of the best 20th century symphonies will be premiered in the US after 40 years?!


----------



## Prodromides

Per Nørgård is not one of my favorite composers, but I have a number of discs of Nørgård music. The one I like most is this Kontrapunkt CD of works for chamber ensemble (containing "King, Queen, & Ace").










Some TC members might not be aware that Nørgård wrote music for the 1987 film *Babette's Feast*.


----------



## Guest

starthrower said:


> I go hot and cold with Norgard. I put on his 4th & 5th symphonies CD this morning, but had to take it off.


(bump)

Well...you could post it to me!!! :tiphat:


----------



## starthrower

dogen said:


> This has prompted me to fish out his string quartets 7 to 10. Creeping up my enjoyment register. Slowly...


I have this CD as well. I enjoy it more than some of his symphonies.


----------



## starthrower

I'll add the lst violin concerto to my Norgard favorites. Just finished listening to the Chandos recording. It's an exciting an interesting piece.


----------



## joen_cph

A new release on Dacapo with Symphonies 2+ 6, with the Oslo PO conducted by Storgårds, will be released in May.

http://www.dacapo-records.dk/en/recording-per-norgard-symphonies-2-and-6.aspx

Both have been recorded before (by Chandos, and no.2 by Panula on the Point label as well), but performances of Nørgård´s symphonies tend to vary a lot.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

His techniques are more interesting than his music.


----------



## joen_cph

Richannes Wrahms said:


> His techniques are more interesting than his music.


No, his techniques are extremely varying, giving a similarly varied musical result, one of the absolutely most diversified among recent composers, and as diversified as Stravinsky´s or even more.

There are 400+ works of all sorts, instrumentations, content, and ways of expression, and yet he is a deep and original thinker, as obviously seen in interviews and writings.

_Symphony no.2_ and "_Voyage into the Golden Screen_" for orchestra are among the most technique-insisting.

The Tapiola-like _1st Symphony_ or early _string orchestra works_, the exotic, dancing _Concerto for Percussion & Orchestra "For A Change"_, the very advanced yet tight _Piano Concerto "In Due Tempi"_, 
the lyrical choral and early chamber works (_1st Cello Sonata_, _1st Clarinet Trio_), and the expressive, social critique of the cantata _"La Nuit des Hommes_", the stylistically varied _string quartet cycle 1-10_ and _symphony cycle 1-8_ generally, are just a few examples of this diversity. And one could go on.


----------



## Leggiero

My ramblings-on about Nørgård's 3rd can be found here: https://leggierosite.wordpress.com/2016/05/01/norgards-3rd-beautiful-yes-really-musical-maths/


----------



## millionrainbows

Richannes Wrahms said:


> His techniques are more interesting than his music.


I like his rugged Norwegian good looks more than his music. :lol:

His varying techniques suggest to me that he is a post-modernist. I always have trouble identifying those.


----------



## JACE

I've only dabbled in Nørgård's music -- but what I've heard, I've enjoyed.

The Nørgård piece that I return to most frequently is "Constellations." I first discovered it on this LP:










If you'd like to sample "Constellations," here it is:






Note: This isn't the Semkow recording pictured above. It's Juha Kangas conducting the Ostrobothnian Chamber Orchestra.

Compelling stuff.


----------



## tortkis

Expanding Space, Nørgård's electronic music released on cassette in 1987, has been reissued on vinyl and digital album.

The Institute for Danish Sound Archaeology
http://www.lydarkaeologi.dk/en/releases-2/expanding-space-eng/















Nørgård wrote: _"The idea is a music that could give a meditative experience, but also a music that could be used as 'ambient' or 'background music', without the disturbing elements - like in muzak and elevator music - of small discreet themes calling for your attention, but doing nothing with it..."_
though, to me, this is too rich and otherworldly for ambient or meditation.


----------



## joen_cph

Btw, there are rumours that, contrary to earlier predictions about his health etc., Nørgård is now working on a 9th symphony.


----------



## joen_cph

> I go hot and cold with Norgard. I put on his 4th & 5th symphonies CD this morning, but had to take it off.


The 4th is very difficult, IMO. I´m not into it either, though recordings differ.

The 5th is a great and effectful piece.


----------



## Shosty

I've only recently started listening to Norgard. I'd listened to his first quartet a while ago but didn't get excited enough to explore his other music for some reason. I listened to it again today and absolutely loved it, then following Tom Service's advice on the 50 greatest symphonies series I listened to his third symphony and was blown away. Very excited to have found a new composer whose works I can explore and hopefully enjoy.


----------



## flamencosketches

Shosty said:


> I've only recently started listening to Norgard. I'd listened to his first quartet a while ago but didn't get excited enough to explore his other music for some reason. I listened to it again today and absolutely loved it, then following Tom Service's advice on the 50 greatest symphonies series I listened to his third symphony and was blown away. Very excited to have found a new composer whose works I can explore and hopefully enjoy.


I have been listening to Nørgård's Violin Concerto lately, I liked it so much that I got a CD (Thomas Dausgaard on Dacapo) with symphonies 3 & 7, but I've not opened it yet. You may have convinced me to do so, later today after work. Thanks, Shosty!


----------



## Shosty

flamencosketches said:


> I have been listening to Nørgård's Violin Concerto lately, I liked it so much that I got a CD (Thomas Dausgaard on Dacapo) with symphonies 3 & 7, but I've not opened it yet. You may have convinced me to do so, later today after work. Thanks, Shosty!


You are very welcome. Since my post I've listened to the seventh as well and liked it very much. I hope you enjoy them too.


----------



## flamencosketches

flamencosketches said:


> I have been listening to Nørgård's Violin Concerto lately, I liked it so much that I got a CD (Thomas Dausgaard on Dacapo) with symphonies 3 & 7, but I've not opened it yet. You may have convinced me to do so, later today after work. Thanks, Shosty!


Never mind. My macbook won't read the CD  I assume this has something to do with it being a hybrid SACD, but this has not been a problem in the past with other hybrid SACDs I've bought (only a few).


----------



## Josquin13

Which violin concerto? Nørgård has composed two. I like the recording of his first violin concerto, entitled "Helle Nacht" (or "Light Night"), by violinist Christina Astrand: 



.

But Rebecca Hirsch's recording of the Nørgård's 2nd VC, entitled "Borderlines" is good, too: 



.

I think it's great that many of the best contemporary violin concertos of recent decades have been composed for (and even commissioned by) and premiered by female violinists!--Christina Astrand, Rebecca Hirsch, Lisa Batiashvili, Leila Josefowicz, Anne-Sophie Mutter, etc.. These women have performed an important service to contemporary music.

As for Nørgård's quartets, the Kroger Quartet's recording of his 7th, 8th, 9th, & 10th "Harvest Timeless" String Quartets is essential listening. Nørgård dedicated his 7th & 10th SQs to the Krogers: 




You don't want to miss Leif Segerstam's recording of the 3rd Symphony, either (I may slightly prefer it to Dausgard's 3rd). It makes for some 'eerie' and 'other worldly' late night listening:






The Dausgard recording of the 3rd is excellent, too, and has remarkable sound quality by DaCapo (maybe even better than what Chandos did for Segerstam), which definitely counts for something in this music:






I also like Dausgard's recording of the Symphony No. 6 "At the End of the Day":


----------



## flamencosketches

Ah, I didn't know there were two—I've been listening to Helle Nacht, the recording w/ Christina Åstrand on Chandos. Really good!

Thanks, I'll check out the string quartets. You're not the first to recommend that to me, but your good word has bumped it up a bit in priority.


----------



## philoctetes

This discussion moved me to pull this off the shelf.... it's very listenable... I like how Norgard breaks the orchestra into units... The one with 5/6 on Chandos is good too


----------



## Josquin13

Philoctetes--What you've got pictured there is 4 & 5. But I think Storgårds did record 2 & 6?

I'm not convinced that Per Nørgård is a great musician, which I think a great composer must be, in heart, spirit, and mind, but I do find his approach to composing unusual & interesting, & maybe even fascinating at times. However, it's not music that I take off my shelf with any regularity--only occasionally. & I'm not sure how inherently musical it really is (though no doubt some works are more so than others, such as "Helle Nacht").

Nevertheless, I have a keen interest in all of Vagn Holmboe's students, not just Nørgård. A late composer friend of mine who studied with Holmboe had a high regard for him as a teacher. He told me that Holmboe was a very fine teacher (but maybe not a great musician, at least not consistently so). Though of course Nørgård rejected much of what Holmboe taught him, I gather, in order to go his own way; which is probably to be expected in this day and age.


----------



## starthrower

The Chandos CD features 4 & 5. No.6 is paired with Terrains Vague.


----------



## philoctetes

starthrower said:


> The Chandos CD features 4 & 5. No.6 is paired with Terrains Vague.


ya I was referring to this one... I guess TV is not a numbered symphony but why...


----------



## starthrower

Has anybody listened to his opera, The Divine Circus, inspired by Swiss artist Adolf Wölfli (1864-1930)? It begins with a ten minute solo percussion workout? It's very eccentric to say the least.






After 9-10 years I've warmed to just a handful of Norgard works. Symphonies 3 & 6, Terrains Vagues, the tenth string quartet, and his violin concerto, Helle Nacht. I just started listening to his 7th symphony. I haven't had much luck warming to Nos. 4 & 5. They are quite steely and foreboding to my ears. I haven't listened to the first two.


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

starthrower said:


> Has anybody listened to his opera, The Divine Circus, inspired by Swiss artist Adolf Wölfli (1864-1930)? It begins with a ten minute solo percussion workout? It's very eccentric to say the least.


I have! If you liked it, you should listen to his last opera (from way back in '96) Nuit des Hommes, it's a bit better imo


----------



## joen_cph

IMO there's a huge difference between symphonies 4 and 5, the 5th being spectacular, the 4th a much more mixed, at times bland affair. 

'La Nuit des Hommes' is a very moody piece, at times I find it good and profound, at other times barely listenable, due to the tragic content.


----------



## starthrower

Yes, they are different. No.5 being slightly more likeable than 4 but I'm not crazy about either one. I love Dausgaard's No.3 which I've just listened to a couple times after years of listening to Segerstam.


----------



## joen_cph

Agree, and Dausgaard's approach is markedly different from Segerstam. Vetö is also quite good.


----------



## Neo Romanza

starthrower said:


> Has anybody listened to his opera, The Divine Circus, inspired by Swiss artist Adolf Wölfli (1864-1930)? It begins with a ten minute solo percussion workout? It's very eccentric to say the least.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After 9-10 years I've warmed to just a handful of Norgard works. Symphonies 3 & 6, Terrains Vagues, the tenth string quartet, and his violin concerto, Helle Nacht. I just started listening to his 7th symphony. I haven't had much luck warming to Nos. 4 & 5. They are quite steely and foreboding to my ears. I haven't listened to the first two.


My favorite Nørgård works are his 1st and 3rd symphonies. I detect a musical personality in these works --- a distinctiveness, but I just can't get onboard with hardly anything else I've heard from him. My favorite Danes are Nielsen and Langgaard.


----------

